# New Flounder Light Give Away



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

BoatLightsUS is giving another Flounder light to PFF. all you need to do is post up a Trophy Flounder pic to this thread and we will randomly pic one as a winner on St Patrick's Day. 









Thanks Rick
www.boatlightsus.com


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Flatties:

http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/n-d57o0...tlightsus__22695.1438353515.1000.1200.jpg?c=2


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

But.....but......I don't have any pictures of flounders because I don't have a light.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's mine I have plenty more.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is mine as well. 7.5 lbs 25"


----------



## Gotta Love It (Sep 13, 2015)

Not really trophies but it was a pretty decent night.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Using a home made light. :thumbsup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Not mine but it is a flounder.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

#2 If I win the light I'll take it to the Keys this summer and try it Bully netting for Lobster.:thumbup::thumbup:
Bet ya don't beleive this is a 200 qt ice chest😋😋


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Another one.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I slowly crept up on this monster early this morning and hovered my cursor over him while lining up my shot not wanting to spook him until I was ready..... When I knew for sure he was a legal length,...BAM!!!! Right click, I nailed him and tossed him in the Gallery to proudly display for all to enjoy......... I sheepishly offer this Flounder for consideration...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> I slowly crept up on this monster early this morning and hovered my cursor over him while lining up my shot not wanting to spook him until I was ready..... When I knew for sure he was a legal length,...BAM!!!! Right click, I nailed him and tossed him in the Gallery to proudly display for all to enjoy......... I sheepishly offer this Flounder for consideration...


Man ! That's a nice one !


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> I slowly crept up on this monster early this morning and hovered my cursor over him while lining up my shot not wanting to spook him until I was ready..... When I knew for sure he was a legal length,...BAM!!!! Right click, I nailed him and tossed him in the Gallery to proudly display for all to enjoy......... I sheepishly offer this Flounder for consideration...


That looks like Sealark's fish!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Capt. Mako said:


> That looks like Sealark's fish!


Naw , that one's bigger than Sealark's. Lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep the light I'm gonna sue snagged for copyright infrigement. I am so upset boo hoo😨😭😫😂😂


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Naw , that one's bigger than Sealark's. Lol


Ok this means war. Here's my last post, watch the comments about my toes.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

*My trophy*

Here you go. Thanks again.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

sealark said:


> Ok this means war. Here's my last post, watch the comments about my toes.
> View attachment 697202


Nice mess of Flatties.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe not a doormat, but I was glad to have a couple good ones.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

first time


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Stuffed floundered the Bomb!*

Dinner


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Great pic's guys keep them coming.


----------



## trevin69 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my trophy flattie I caught off Ft. Pickens....didn't want a bunch of fan mail so I had to cut my face out!!!! hahaha


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome pics. Just a few more days left, keep them coming!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

count me in,


----------



## alexliz13 (Nov 8, 2015)

This is my favorite one of the first Flounder with my Daughter tagging along with me when she was 4. Now she is 7 & my constant fishing partner!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*The record holder of our house lol*

This one pulled him out the boat one leg in one leg out he held on to her .....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

*Flounder pic*

My flounder pic. Tha


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Bump for last day to post . Don't worry though we will do this again!


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

well.....who won???


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Id like to see a video of one of these lights being used to see how bright they are .


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

And the winner is Kmerr80!!! Please message me your name and address, and I will get the light on the way.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks!!! Looking forward to getting after some with it! PM sent


----------

